# ما دور الصور في معتقدكم ؟؟



## brahim-ess (16 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام على من إتبع ما كان عليه المسيح بن مريم ..

لي سؤال لو سمحتوا يا شباب .. وهو :

ما دور الصور في معتقدكم ؟؟

أرى أنكم تستعملون الصور المؤثرة كثيرا ،، وتحرصون على شد النفوس بها لتذوب الروح في وهم مرسوم بأيديكم ..

فماذا يا ترى لو أنكم إستغنيتم عنها ، هل ستنهار دعوتكم ، ؟ ألستم أنتم من رسمها بأيديكم ؟ 

هل تقدرون على الإستغاء عنها والدوة بدونها وبدون أية مؤثرات أخرى ؟ أي تتركوا للعقل حرية كاملة في التفكير دون التأثير عليه بصورة أو صوت أوغيرهما ؟؟


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح 

اولا اهلا بيك معانا 

حضرتك بتقول صور مرسومة بايدينا ؟ اتقصد من وحى خيالنا يعنى 

لا الكلام دة غلط فمثلا صورة العذراء من ظهوراتها المعروفة و معجزاتها 

وصورة المسيح لة المجد من الكفن بعد الصلب استطاعوا تحديد صورتة


----------



## الحوت (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا زميل brahim-ess لا توجد ديانة في العالم كله اي كانت تخلو من الصور المعبره حتى في الاسلام نفسه ..

فانتم نفسكم توجد لديكم صور مرسومة بايديكم ..

http://www.zombietime.com/mohammed_image_archive/islamic_mo_full/

*


----------



## brahim-ess (16 سبتمبر 2008)

> حضرتك بتقول صور مرسومة بايدينا ؟ اتقصد من وحى خيالنا يعنى
> 
> لا الكلام دة غلط فمثلا صورة العذراء من ظهوراتها المعروفة و معجزاتها
> 
> وصورة المسيح لة المجد من الكفن بعد الصلب استطاعوا تحديد صورتة



شكرا على الترحيب ..

نعم أنا أقصد أنا من مخيلاتكم .. والدليل إختلافها الكبير ، فتجد المسيح في هذه مرسوم بشكل وفي الأخرى بشكل آخر وكذا باقي الصور ..

أنا أعلم أنكم تحكون بها قصص من الكتاب المقدس ، ولكن سؤالي هو : لماذا تستعملونها في الدعوة غلى ديانتكم ؟؟ لماذا تحرصون على ملئ المواقع والكنائس بها من أجل التأثير على عقول العباد ؟؟ 

أليس من الأولى أن تتركوا العقل يفكر بلا مؤثرات ؟؟



> فانتم نفسكم توجد لديكم صور مرسومة بايديكم ..



أهلا عزيزي " الحوت " ..

واسمح لي ان أقول إن معلومتك خاطئة ، فنحن المسلمون لا نؤثر على عقل من ندعوه إلى الله بصورة ولا أي شيء آخر .. بل وحرام أن نصور رسول الله سواءا بصورة أو بفيلم أو غير ذلك ..

والموقع الذي أعطيتني رابطه ، كما تعلم ليس للمسلمين ، وأن مستغرب جدا من كونك وضعته كديليل أو ما شابه ..

وخير برهان على أننا لا نستعمل المؤثرات الخارجية لتأثير على الناس أن تطالع منتدياتنا الإسلامية وسوف تبصر ما أقول ..

لماذا لا نفعل ذلك ؟

لأن ذلك من الخداع و من يدعو للباطل هو من يستعمل مثل هذه الخدع ،، أما نحن فنحرص كل الحرص أن نبلغ رسالتنا الحق إلى الإنسان وله أن يجلس بمفرده يفكر فيها ويتدبر الكون ..

====

ما زلت أنتظر تبرير مقنع من فضلكم


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> شكرا على الترحيب ..
> 
> نعم أنا أقصد أنا من مخيلاتكم .. والدليل إختلافها الكبير ، فتجد المسيح في هذه مرسوم بشكل وفي الأخرى بشكل آخر وكذا باقي الصور ..
> 
> ...



سلام المسيح 

اهلا بيك من جديد واتمنى لك وقت ممتع 

ندخل فى الموضوع 

ياستاذ brahim-ess

لو سمحت راعى اخواتك المسيحيين شوية فى الالفاظ انت كاتب لتاثير على عقول الناس ؟؟

عيب كدة طبعا انت راجل فاضل مش محتاج واحد زى يقولك اية العيب واية الصح يعنى نتكلم بشكل حلو واحنا اخواة فى النهاية 

سوالى هنا ازاى الصور هتاثر على عقول الناس ؟؟؟؟

دى صورة مثلا للشيهد او قديس او المسيح  او العذراء  تذكار لهم وتعبيرا عن حبنا لهم 

سلام المسيح معك يا  brahim-ess


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

هى دى الصورة الحقيقة من الكفن المقدس بعد تحليل الكفن


----------



## brahim-ess (16 سبتمبر 2008)

> سوالى هنا ازاى الصور هتاثر على عقول الناس ؟؟؟؟



أولا أنا غستعملت التعبير " التأثير على عقول الناس " لأني لم اجد أبلغ منه للتعبير عما أريد قوله ، وهو أن المعتقد إذا كان ضعيقا ( أي معتقد على وجه الأرض ولا أقصدكم أننم فقط ) يستعمل أصحابه ما يساعد على هضمه وتمريره بين الناس حتى يقبلوه ..

مثلا عبدة الشيطان يستعملون المخدرات والمناظر المرعبة ،، و عباد البقر يستعملون الدماء  وهناك من يستعمل الرقض والأغاني ... إلخ

ولكن عموما أنا أعتذر إن اذاكم اللفظ ..

تحياااتي


هذا بريدي الإكتروني إن شيئت الحوار المباشر BRMSD-1********.com


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> أولا أنا غستعملت التعبير " التأثير على عقول الناس " لأني لم اجد أبلغ منه للتعبير عما أريد قوله ، وهو أن المعتقد إذا كان ضعيقا ( أي معتقد على وجه الأرض ولا أقصدكم أننم فقط ) يستعمل أصحابه ما يساعد على هضمه وتمريره بين الناس حتى يقبلوه ..
> 
> مثلا عبدة الشيطان يستعملون المخدرات والمناظر المرعبة ،، و عباد البقر يستعملون الدماء  وهناك من يستعمل الرقض والأغاني ... إلخ
> 
> ...




لا داعى للعتزار 

ربنا هو للى بيسامح وبيغفر مش انا ولا اى مسيحيى 

سلام المسيح معك واى سوال تفضل انا موجود 

سلام رب ومخلصى يسوع المسيح معك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (16 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى تتقدر تدخل فى حوار مباشر معى فى قسم الحوارت الثانية تابع للمنتدى الاسلام


اصل الايميل بيقبى محجوب هنا


----------



## zezza (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ن إكرام الأيقونات فى كنيستنا  يستند إلى أهم عقيدة نؤمن بها ، ولها أثر مباشر فى قضية خلاصنا ، وهى عقيدة تجسد الله وحضوره الحقيقى بيننا ؟ فعندما نكرم الأيقونات فإننا نعلم إيماننا بحقيقة تجسد وتأنس ربنا يسوع المسيح

ففى العهد القديم تعامل الله على الناس بواسطة أفعال إلهية وعن طريق أفواه الأنبياء أما فى العهد الجديد فقد تجسد كلمة الله "وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده" (يو 14:1) ،

"الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة . كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى ابنه .. الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمته قدرته" (عب 1:1-3) أى أن الآب نفسه ظهر للبشر بشخص الابن "أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس ؟! الذى رأنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو 9:14) أى أننا نستطيع أن نرى الله فى شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ، وهذا ما نتميز به عن الوضع فى العهد القديم لأن المسيح هو "صورة الله غير المنظور (كو 15:1) ، لذلك أمكننا أن نرسم أيقونة للمسيح "الذى هو صورة الله" (2كو 4:4) كفلاحة منظورة لحضور الله غير المنظور وتأكيد لهاذا الحضور الإلهى وتنبيه للذهن إلى أصل الصورة أى المسيح نفسه . فنحن لا نخلط بين الصورة والأصل ولا نعبد الخشب والألوان والأوراق التى تكون الصورة بل نعبد الله الحى وحده ونكرم أيقونته
الأيقونة الكنسية لا ترسم شخصياً عادياً (كالفوتوغرافى) ولكنها ترسم "الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله فى البر وقداسة الحق" (أف  (4:24


----------



## الحوت (16 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> أهلا عزيزي " الحوت " ..
> 
> واسمح لي ان أقول إن معلومتك خاطئة ، فنحن المسلمون لا نؤثر على عقل من ندعوه إلى الله بصورة ولا أي شيء آخر .. بل وحرام أن نصور رسول الله سواءا بصورة أو بفيلم أو غير ذلك ..
> 
> والموقع الذي أعطيتني رابطه ، كما تعلم ليس للمسلمين ، وأن مستغرب جدا من كونك وضعته كديليل أو ما شابه ..



*اعرف انك اندهشت وصدمت وصعقت من الموقع ولم تعد تعرف بما تجيب !!!!

الصور هذه ليست صور الدنمارك يا مسلم وانما صور اسلامية رسمها مسلمين وهي صور من الفن الشرقي الاسلامي ..

وهذه الصور موجودة بكتب للتراث الاسلامي ..






بالاضافه الى ان الفنان المصري محمود سعيد  قام برسم صورة لمحمد !!

واليك هذه الهدية اقرأ المربع الاخير فيها :






معلش يا زميل تعيش وتاكل غيرها :smi411:*


----------



## brahim-ess (19 سبتمبر 2008)

يا حوت إعلم أن كلامك ورب الكعبة باطل شديد البطلان واطلب منك أن تأتيني بكتاب واحد من الكتب الصحيحة التي يعتمد عليها المسلمون الحقيقيون من أهل السنة والجماعة تحتوي ولو صورة واحدة للنبي ؟؟

لم ولن تجد أبداً فلا تتعب ..

وعجبي لك كيف تتخذ كلام رئيس جامعة الأزهر حجة !!! نحن يا عبد الله لا نعبُد الرجال بل نعبد رب الرجال باتباع سيد الرجال ..

وإن أردت أن تستشهد بحديث الصور محو صور الكعبة كان عليك أن تأتي به وبإسناده من كتب الحديث المعتمد وليس أن تقتبسه من كلام في جريدة !!!!!!!! عجبي لزمن الغرائب !!!!!

 ما بعثني به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا تدع قبرا مشرفا إلا سويته ، *ولا تمثالا إلا طمسته *
الراوي: علي بن أبي طالب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترمذي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1049
خلاصة الدرجة: *صحيح*



> معلش يا زميل تعيش وتاكل غيرها



إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. 

تحياااااتي


----------



## Eva Maria (19 سبتمبر 2008)

> أولا أنا غستعملت التعبير " التأثير على عقول الناس " لأني لم اجد أبلغ منه للتعبير عما أريد قوله ، وهو أن المعتقد إذا كان ضعيقا ( أي معتقد على وجه الأرض ولا أقصدكم أننم فقط ) يستعمل أصحابه ما يساعد على هضمه وتمريره بين الناس حتى يقبلوه ..
> 
> مثلا عبدة الشيطان يستعملون المخدرات والمناظر المرعبة ،، و عباد البقر يستعملون الدماء وهناك من يستعمل الرقض والأغاني ... إلخ




الانسان بطبيعته الابداع في الرسم والتصوير منذ الازل ومنذ حياه الكهوف   , كطريقه طبيعيه جدا في التعبير عن النفس وعن الهويه الثقافيه و عن الخلفيات الحضاريه  . لذلك نجد الرسم في كل المجتمعات والازمنه  وفي مختلف مجالات الحياه  وهذا الامر ليس حصرا على الاديان أبدا  .


الرسوم وباقي الفنون هي حاجه بشريه ووسيله للتواصل ولا يعيبها شيء ما دامت راقيه ومحترمه  , ولم ينتقدها سوى المسلمون فقط لان رسولهم نهاهم عن هذا بدون أي منطق !!!

أما بالنسبه لسؤالك :



> يا حوت إعلم أن كلامك ورب الكعبة باطل شديد البطلان واطلب منك أن تأتيني بكتاب واحد من الكتب الصحيحة التي يعتمد عليها المسلمون الحقيقيون من أهل السنة والجماعة تحتوي ولو صورة واحدة للنبي ؟؟
> 
> لم ولن تجد أبداً فلا تتعب ..




بل وردت صور لمحمد في كتاب "سيرة النبي" الذي هو ترجمة تركية لكتاب حسب ابن إسحاق. صدر هذا الكتاب عام 1388 وطبع مرة أخرى في عهد مراد الرابع, ( كتاب سني طبعا )


----------



## brahim-ess (19 سبتمبر 2008)

> بل وردت صور لمحمد في كتاب "سيرة النبي" الذي هو ترجمة تركية لكتاب حسب ابن إسحاق. صدر هذا الكتاب عام 1388 وطبع مرة أخرى في عهد مراد الرابع, ( كتاب سني طبعا )



اللهم ارحم العقول ..

في البداية تقولين معترفة :

*



			ولم ينتقدها سوى المسلمون فقط لان رسولهم نهاهم عن هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
إذن أنت على علم تام أن رسول الله نها عنها ،، ولكن يا عجب العجاب حين تقولين أنه صدر كتاب يحوي هذه الصور وأنه سني طبعا لتدافعي على أن المسلمون يتخذون الصور كما تفعلون !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






> لذلك نجد الرسم في كل المجتمعات والازمنه وفي مختلف مجالات الحياه وهذا الامر ليس حصرا على الاديان أبدا .



أنا لم أدعى قط أن الإنسان لا يستعمل الرسم للتعبير ،، ولكن سؤالي كان ومازال ولم يجد جوابا هو :

لماذا تستعملون هذه الصور أثناء الدعوة غلى دينكم ؟؟؟

هل كلمات الإنجيل لا توفي بالغرض ( رغم أنكم تقولون أنه كلام الله ) ؟؟؟

ام أن العيب في أصل المعتقد الذي يضعف أمام وازع العقل لهذا يتم اللجوء إلى المؤثرات الخارجية ؟؟

أم كلاهما !!!!!!


هل شاهدت المسجد يوما ،، هل رأيت فيه صورة ؟؟ ( طبعا أنا أقصد المسجد النبوي والحرم المكي وكل المساجد المعترف بها عند المسلمين على أنها على الحق ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تحيااااتي


----------



## مريااااااام (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			الانسان بطبيعته الابداع في الرسم والتصوير منذ الازل ومنذ حياه الكهوف , كطريقه طبيعيه جدا في التعبير عن النفس وعن الهويه الثقافيه و عن الخلفيات الحضاريه . لذلك نجد الرسم في كل المجتمعات والازمنه وفي مختلف مجالات الحياه وهذا الامر ليس حصرا على الاديان أبدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

معكِ حق الرسم فن جميل ويعبر عن الخلفية الحضارية والثقافية للفنان والعصر الذي يعيش فيه
والفنان مرآة عصره
وقد تعبر الصورة المرسومة عن وجهة نظر معينة لا تستطيع السطور بل الصفحات التعبير عنها




			الرسوم وباقي الفنون هي حاجه بشريه ووسيله للتواصل ولا يعيبها شيء ما دامت راقيه ومحترمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وكذلك هي وسيلة ترفيهية تسعد النفس البشرية وتخرجها من مطاحن الحياة ومآسيها
بشرط أن تكون راقية ومحترمة وغير مثيرة لشهوة وغير فاضحة كما نرى على العديد من المواقع السيئة




			ولم ينتقدها سوى المسلمون فقط لان رسولهم نهاهم عن هذا بدون أي منطق
 !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يا غالية رسولنا لم ينهانا عن الفنون المحترمة الهادفة
بدليل الأناشيد الإسلامية الهادفة والزخارف والنقوشات الإسلامية التي تملاء حوائط المساجد 
الفن الإسلامي فن له وزنه ولا يستطيع أحد إنكاره
وإن ذهبتِ إلى أي مسجد لن تجديه يخلو من الزخارف والنقوشات الدقيقة التي أقل أن توصف به أنها غاية في الدقة والروعة
كذلك الخط العربي بأنواعه
ولعلك تشاهدين آيات القرآن المكتوبة بطريقة فنية محيرة على العديد من اللوحات

كذلك أهل المدينة المنورة(يثرب سابقاً)
بمَ استقبلوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما دخل عليهم المدينة ؟
بنشيد طلع البدر علينا من ثنية الوداع
وجب الشكر علينا ما دعا لله داع

ولم يستنكر عليهم النبي ذلك ولم يقل لهم هذا حرام كفوا عن الإنشاد

وحتى نكون منصفين لا يجب أن ننسب لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يحرم ويحلل بدون مبرر

فكما قلتِ غاليتي يجب أن يكون الفن محترم يخلو من السفافة

ولكن ما الحكمة في تحريم الصور في الإسلام؟
الإسلام غاليتي لم يحرم جميع الفنون والصور كما تعتقدين
وإنما حرم صوراً معينة لأسباب معينة
وما حلله الإسلام من الصور أكثر مما حرمه

عندك مثلاً صورة لفتاة لن أقول لكِ عارية لأننا متفقون هنا مسلمون ومسيحيون على أنها حرام
ولكن سأقول لكِ صورة فتاة متبرجة تظهر مفاتن العينين والشعر والشفاة
صورة فقط للوجه لفتاة غاية في الجمال
أتحدى أن يقول أي شخص أن هذا الوجه الفتان لن يثير شهوة عند بعض الرجال المرضى 

ستقولين لي العيب ليس على صاحبة الصورة وإنما على الرجل فعليه أن لا ينظر بخبث طوية
حسناً:

أريد رأيك المنصف:
أيهما أفضل :أن أنشر الصورة وأخلي مسؤليتي واللي عايز يتفرج يتفرج براحته؟
أم أتقي الفتنة وأمنع الصورة حتى لا أساعد على ارتكاب معصية؟

تقولين أنني أبالغ
لا غاليتي إذهبي بنفسك إلى أي دكتور أمراض جنسية وتناسلية واسأليه هل يمكن لوجه امرأة فقط أن يثير شهوة رجل؟
سيجيبك طبعاً مئة بالمئة

هل تتخيلي غاليتي أن هناك شكاوى تأتي من رجال يعانون من هذه المسألة بل إنهم يكفي أن يشاهدوا كف امرأة حتى تستثيرهم

هداهم الله هذه أمراض في بني البشر لا يستطيع أحد إنكارها
وأنا بالصور التي أنشرها لهذه الفتاة المتبرجة أساعد هذا المريض على الانخراط في مرضه والبعد عن دينه والتفكير فقط في تلك الأشياء السيئة

أعتقد أنكِ معي فيما أقول

لهذا حرم الإسلام الصور الفوتوغرافية إلا لضرورة ما مثلاً لبطاقة أو جواز سفر أو مصلحة حكومية

سبب آخر في تحريم الصور والتماثيل في الإسلام

هل تعرفين قصة عبادة الأصنام غاليتي؟

إن الأصنام والتماثيل هذه كانت تماثيلاً أنشئت أصلاً لأناس مشهورين فقرر أصحاب المكان تعظيم هؤلاء البشر بأن يصنعوا لهم تماثيلاً يتذكرونهم بها وتظل شاهداً على عظمتهم

لكن للأسف مع مرور الزمن وبعد الناس عن دينها لعب الشيطان في عقول البشر إلى أن جعلهم يعبدون تلك الأصنام ويسجدون لها ويقولون أنها تقربهم من الله الذي في السماء
نعم كانوا يؤمنون بوجود إله في السماء ومع ذلك كانوا يسجدون للأصنام لأنها تقربهم من الله

كل هذه الحركات حركات شيطانية ضحك عليهم بها الشيطان إلى أن جعلهم يتركوا دينهم ويسجدون لتماثيلهم
وطبعاً بما أنهم ولدوا على ذلك وطبعوا به من الصعب تغييرهم فعانى النبي كثيراً حتى يجعلهم يقلعون عن هذه العادات السيئة ويتركون عبادة الأصنام ويتجهون لعبادة الله

لهذا حرم الإسلام عمل التماثيل
ناهيكِ غاليتي عن التماثيل العارية التي يقوم بتصميمها بعض الفنانين
وأعتقد أنكِ متفقة معي في أن التمثال العاري هذا حرام وينافي الأدب والأخلاق

قد تقولين ولكن الإنسان الآن في تقدم وحضارة ولن يعود مرة أخرى لعبادة الأصنام

لا والله الذي لا إله إلا هو غاليتي
إدخلي على محرك البحث في جوجل وشاهدي بنفسك عبدة الأصنام في الصين والهند
الصين التي تعتبر من أكبر الدول الصناعية تقدماً يعبدون تمثال بوذا ويقيمون له المعابد والصلوات

بل والهندوس الذين يعبدون البقر
لا زالوا على قيد الحياة الآن ونحن في القرن22
أي أن الضلال غاليتي في عبادة الأصنام لا يرتبط بزمن ولا بتقدم حضاري
ولعلك سمعتِ عن عبدة الشيطان مؤخراً في مصر وكيف كانت طقوسهم

ألا ترين أن هذه الأسباب مقنعة لتحريم الصور والتماثيل التي لا حاجة إليها؟




			ل وردت صور لمحمد في كتاب "سيرة النبي" الذي هو ترجمة تركية لكتاب حسب ابن إسحاق. صدر هذا الكتاب عام 1388 وطبع مرة أخرى في عهد مراد الرابع, ( كتاب سني طبعا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إن كان الأمر كذلك فلتحضريها لنا مشكورة بشرط أن يكون من رسمها لمحمد من صحابته وعاشره في حياته
أما غير ذلك فلن نعتد بها
فلن نسير غاليتي وراء كل شخص يؤلف من تلقاء نفسه في الدين قد يأتي الآن شخصاً ويقرأ أوصاف نبينا الكريم ويرسم صورة من تلك الأوصاف
والله الذي لا إله إلا هو لو فعل ذلك الشعراوي ذاته فلن يصدقه أحد ولن يؤيده أحد
فليرسم أي شخص ما شاء
طالما أنه لم يرد عن نبينا وأصحابه فهو باااااااطل مهما كانت مكانة هذا الشخص

أتمنى أن لا أكون ضايقتكم بمشاركتي هذه ولكن أحببت أن أوضح بعض النقاط

ملحوظة:

أنا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى وهذه أول مشاركة لي
هل تقبلونني بينكم بأدب واحترام أم هل سأسمع السباب والشتائم لربي ورسولي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما وجدت في العديد من المنتديات المسيحية؟

شكراً لكم






*


----------



## Eva Maria (19 سبتمبر 2008)

> اللهم ارحم العقول ..
> 
> في البداية تقولين معترفة :
> 
> ...



نعم حرمها رسولكم ومع ذلك يستخدمها السنه , وهذه حجه أكبر عليكم , اذ لماذا يرد في كتب السنه هذه الصور يا ترى ؟ هل معناها ضعف في دينكم حتى لو نهى عنها رسولكم ؟ 





> أنا لم أدعى قط أن الإنسان لا يستعمل الرسم للتعبير ،، ولكن سؤالي كان ومازال ولم يجد جوابا هو :
> 
> لماذا تستعملون هذه الصور أثناء الدعوة غلى دينكم ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



كلامك يا زميل ينم عن ضعف شديد 
كتبت لك أن الرسومات هي مظهر أنساني وحضاري وثقافي طبيعي جدا في مختلف المجالات , وأيراد رسومات مسيحيه طبيعي جدا بما اننا من البشر . فما هي مشكلتك وما دخل ضعف العقيده يا محترم ؟ 




> هل شاهدت المسجد يوما ،، هل رأيت فيه صورة ؟؟ ( طبعا أنا أقصد المسجد النبوي والحرم المكي وكل المساجد المعترف بها عند المسلمين على أنها على الحق ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مساجدكم يتم فيها صرف الملايين مثلا وفيها الذهب ( قبه الصخره )  . لماذا ؟ هل هذه محاوله تأثير على نفوس الناس ؟ 

بالنسبه للزميله ميريام فقد أبتعدتي عن الموضوع كثيرا يا عزيزتي , ركزي جيدا !!! فالاخ يدعي أن الرسومات هي دليل ضعف في العقيده وكل ما ذكرته لا يمت للموضوع بصله !!!


----------



## مريااااااام (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			بالنسبه للزميله ميريام فقد أبتعدتي عن الموضوع كثيرا يا عزيزتي , ركزي جيدا !!! فالاخ يدعي أن الرسومات هي دليل ضعف في العقيده وكل ما ذكرته لا يمت للموضوع بصله !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا لا أتدخل في حوار الأخ إبراهيم أنا فقط وددت أن أوضح لكِ نقطة تحريم الصور في الإسلام لأنكِ قلت




			الرسوم وباقي الفنون هي حاجه بشريه ووسيله للتواصل ولا يعيبها شيء ما دامت راقيه ومحترمه , ولم ينتقدها سوى المسلمون فقط لان رسولهم نهاهم عن هذا بدون أي منطق !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ِ

وددت أن أوضح لكِ المنطق الذي نهى رسولنا بسببه الصور
فقد كتبتِ نقطة ومن واجبي الرد عليها

وإن وددتم أن أدخل معكم في الحوار مفيش أي مانع ولكن إذا أذنتم لي فقط

شكراً لك مارياِ *​


----------



## صوت الرب (19 سبتمبر 2008)

> فماذا يا ترى لو أنكم إستغنيتم عنها ، هل ستنهار دعوتكم ، ؟


ما علاقة الصور بالدعوة ؟ ... غريب أمرك


----------



## مريااااااام (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			فالاخ يدعي أن الرسومات هي دليل ضعف في العقيده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخ الكريم إبراهيم
الصور بالنسبة للديانة المسيحية هي تذكارات ورموز لأصحابها الأصليين
وهي تقربهم منهم
ولكن للأسف هذا منطق خاطئ لأنه لا يجب أن يكون هناك وسيلة للقربى بين العبد وربه إلا بالصلاة أو الدعاء أو المناجاة
أما مسألة الصور هذه لا يجب أن تأخذ هذه القدوسية الزائدة عن حدها حتى لا تنتقل إلى شرك وعبادة أصنام

فالكثير من المسيحيين يسجدون أمام الصور والأيقونات والتماثيل في الكنائس
















أنا لا أقول ذلك لأنتقد.....بلى والله إنها نصيحة لوجه الله تعالى
إن هذه الصور والتماثيل تصنعونها بأيديكم لا تنفع ولا تضر

وبدلاً من أن أضيع وقتي أدعو لصورة أو أسجد لتمثال لا يسمع ولا يرى ولا يستجيب
فلأوجه دعواتي هذه للخالق
لله أما الصورة هذه فمصيرها إلى الهلاك
فقد تنكسر وتتفتت وتلقى فليس منها أي منفعة

عن جد أنا لا أوجه نقداً أو لوماً حتى لا يفهمني أحد بالخطأ لا والله فأنا أريد لكم الخير أتمنى أن تتفهموا شعوري ووجهة نظري

شكراً لكم*​


----------



## مريااااااام (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*وحتى وإن كانت الصور لها قدوسية خاصة في الديانة المسيحية فكونكم تعبدون يسوع (صاحب الصورة)
فمن القدوسية أن يظل شكله في الصور كما هو وأن لا يؤلف كل رسام صورة لإلهه من خياله
إن هذا الفعل لا يقبله الإنسان العادي على نفسه
هل تقبل أن يرسمك رسام بشكل مغاير تماماً لشكلك؟
مثال ىخر
هل تقبل أن تمسك إبنتك صورة أب غيرك وتقبلها وتقول هذا أبي؟
أو هذا يذكرني بأبي وتترك صورتك الأصلية؟

أريد رأياً منصفاً عادلا

هذا؟ً






أم هذا؟






أم هذا؟






أم هذا؟






أم هذا؟






وغيرهم كثيرين هم على مواقع كلها مسيحية كنسية

هل يقبل ربكم أن تتركوا صورته الأصلية وتتعبدوا إلى صورة شخص آخر غيره؟
هذا على اعتبار أنكم تقرون أن صورته على الكفن هي صورته الأصلية

قليلاً من الإنصاف

إن كانت الصور مهمة لدرجة كبيرة عندكم فما كان هناك داعي من تعدد أشكال يسوع فيها حتى لا تفقد قدسيتها لديكم

لا تقولوا أن كل فنان يرسمها على حسب رؤيته الخاصة
لا هذا لا يجوز مع صورة إنسان تعتبرونه إله
فهو ليس بحراً أو شجرة أو منظر طبيعي

لا يجب فيه التأليف و لا التحريف

عن جد كنت أتمنى أن أجد صورة حقيقية للمسيح ولكن للأسف لقد تهت بين الصور

هل تعلمون أن المسيح جاءني بالمنام؟
والله الذي لا إله إلا هو جاءني بالمنام

ولكن شكله غير كل هذه الأشكال المختلفة التي وجدتها له على المواقع

يا رب يا رب يا رب ميكونش حد زعل مني في مشاركتي
أنا بأقول رأيي بحرية وموضوعية ولا أقصد أبداً إني أجرح شعور حد
أنا عارفة إن الموضوع حساس وقد يحزن الزملاء المسيحيين
ولكن لم أجد وسيلة للكلام ألطف من ذلك حتى لا تفهمونني بالخطأ

شكراً لكم مرة أخرى على إتاحة المشاركة​*


----------



## مريااااااام (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*ملحوظة مهمة أسوقها للزملاء المسيحيين

ليس الإسلام فقط من حرم الصور والتماثيل
ولكن الكتاب المقدس أيضاً كتابكم حرمها وحرم السجود لها فكيف بعد ذلك تبيحونها أنتم وتتعبدون بها وتقدسونها

نعم كتابكم الذي قال ذلك واقرأوا معي سفر الخروج

: 1 ثم تكلم الله بجميع هذه الكلمات قائلا 

20: 2 انا الرب الهك الذي اخرجك من ارض مصر من بيت العبودية 

20: 3 لا يكن لك الهة اخرى امامي 

20: 4 لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا و لا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق و ما في الارض من تحت و ما في الماء من تحت الارض 

20: 5 لا تسجد لهن و لا تعبدهن لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الاباء في الابناء في الجيل الثالث و الرابع من مبغضي


هكذا حرم كتابكم صناعة الصور والتماثيل وليس الإسلام فقط كما تعتقدون

كيف تخالفون كتابكم وتقومون بالركوع والسجود والصلاة أمام التماثيل؟
أتديرون وجهكم عن الله وتصلون لتمثال؟












بالله عليكم خافوا على أنفسكم بالله عليكم بالله عليكم
لا تجعلوا العناد يعمي أبصاركم
إسألوا قلوبكم بينكم وبين أنفسكم ستكتشفون أن هذا باطل

فلتعطوا ظهوركم لتلك التماثيل ولترفعوا أيديكم إلى السماء في الدعاء والصلاة وألقوا تلك التماثيل جانباً

اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / brahim-ess 
+++ يوجد فارق لا نهائى ، بين عبادة الصورة ، وبين إستخدامها كوسيلة إيضاح .
+++ فنحن لا نعبد الصورة ، بل نستفيد منها كأداة لتقريب الفكرة لعقولنا .
+++ ففى الصورة ، تتمثل قيمة الوداعة ، فلن تجد صورة مسيحية  تمثل وجهاً شرساً حاقداً موتوراً ، بل تجد وجوهاً مملوءة بالحنو والوداعة والسمو من كل الجوانب .
+++ فالصورة وسيلة إيضاح ، ترشدنا لما يجب أن يكون عليه الإنسان الروحانى ، السالك بحسب وصايا الله القدوس . +++ الصورة تحمل دروساً مفيدة كثيرة ، يفهمها المتعلم وغير المتعلم .
++++ وأمّا المخاوف التى تبديها سيادتك ، من عبادة الصورة ، فليس لها وجود عندنا .


----------



## brahim-ess (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أستسمح باقي الزملاء  لأن أكتفي بألتركيز على مشاركة شنودة لأن فيها نقطة مهمة جدا هي التي كنت أصبوا إليها من الأول ..

تقول يا عزيزي شنودة معترفا بما سبقت وقلت :



> +++ يوجد فارق لا نهائى ، بين عبادة الصورة ، وبين إستخدامها كوسيلة إيضاح .
> +++ فنحن لا نعبد الصورة ، *بل نستفيد منها كأداة لتقريب الفكرة لعقولنا .*
> +++ ففى الصورة ، تتمثل قيمة الوداعة ، فلن تجد صورة مسيحية تمثل وجهاً شرساً حاقداً موتوراً ، بل تجد وجوهاً مملوءة بالحنو والوداعة والسمو من كل الجوانب .
> +++* فالصورة وسيلة إيضاح ، ترشدنا* لما يجب أن يكون عليه الإنسان الروحانى ، السالك بحسب وصايا الله القدوس . +++ الصورة تحمل دروساً مفيدة كثيرة ، .



جميل فهذا إعتراف صريح لا تشوبه الشوائب يدل على أنكم فعلا تستخدمون الصور لإضاح معتقدكم أي أنه بال الصور يصبح من الصعب العسير إيصال فكركم إلى عقول الناس حتى يلقى القبول ..

وهذا يدفعنا لأن نتساءل عدة أسئلة توصلنا لأجوبة صريحة لا ينكرها إلا معاند وهي :

أن الكون منذ أن خلق لابد أن الدين الذي إرتضاه الله لعباده سيكون موجودا دائما ،، وبما أن الإنسان لما هبط من الجنة لا يعرف الرسم ولا إستعمال الصباغة باحتراف كما تفعلون اليوم فإذا لا وجود يومها لما يسمى اللاهوت والناسوت والإتحاد الغريب دون اختلاط وكلام ده ؟؟

- بما أنك تقول أن الصور تستعمل كوسيلة إضاح ، فهل يعني هذا أن كلام الله عندكم عاجز عن تبليغ رسالة الله ، لها لا بد من الإستعان بالصور ؟؟

- أين أمركم الرب إلهكم في الكتاب المقدس باستعمال الصور للدعوة والإضاح ؟؟

- هل كان المسيح أومن بعده من الصالحين يستعملون الصور للإضاح ؟؟

*نحن المسلمون لا نستعمل صورا لتوضيح كلام الله لأن من صفات الكمال الإلهي أن يكون كلامه بليغا فصيحا يفهمه ويتأثر به كل الناس دون أن يساعده العباد بصور أو مسيقى أو غير ذلك ..*
أنتظر جوابا معقولا ..


----------



## brahim-ess (19 سبتمبر 2008)

* الخروج الأصحاح 20 العدد 4 لا تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالا مَنْحُوتا وَلا صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الارْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الارْضِ. *

 اللاويين الأصحاح 26 العدد 1 «*لا تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ اوْثَانا وَلا تُقِيمُوا لَكُمْ تِمْثَالا مَنْحُوتا اوْ نَصَبا وَلا تَجْعَلُوا فِي ارْضِكُمْ حَجَرا مُصَّوَرا لِتَسْجُدُوا لَهُ. لانِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. *

 التثنية الأصحاح 4 العدد 16* لِئَلا تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةَ مِثَالٍ مَا شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى *

 التثنية الأصحاح 4 العدد 23 *اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَنْسُوا عَهْدَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ الذِي قَطَعَهُ مَعَكُمْ وَتَصْنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةَ كُلِّ مَا نَهَاكَ عَنْهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ*. 

 التثنية الأصحاح 4 العدد 25 «*إِذَا وَلدْتُمْ أَوْلاداً وَأَحفَاداً وَأَطَلتُمُ الزَّمَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَفَسَدْتُمْ وَصَنَعْتُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةَ شَيْءٍ مَا وَفَعَلتُمُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ لِإِغَاظَتِهِ *

 التثنية الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 *لا تَصْنَعْ لكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ وَمَا فِي المَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ.* 


والله لو كنت نصرانيا لأسلمت بهذه العبارات من الكتاب المقدس ،، ولمن أراد المزيد منها => إضغط هنا على هذه الكتـــابة


----------



## الحوت (19 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> يا حوت إعلم أن كلامك ورب الكعبة باطل شديد البطلان واطلب منك أن تأتيني بكتاب واحد من الكتب الصحيحة التي يعتمد عليها المسلمون الحقيقيون من أهل السنة والجماعة تحتوي ولو صورة واحدة للنبي ؟؟
> 
> لم ولن تجد أبداً فلا تتعب ..



*اسمع يا مسلم ..
مداخلاتك البلهوانية هذه لن تنفع معي ..

هذه الصور موجودة ومرسومة بيد المسلمين وموجودة في كتب الثرات الاسلامي كما اثبت بالدليل والبرهان  ..

وهذه ايضا صفعه اخرى وصور لصلعمك رسمعت عام 1425 رسمها محمدين صلاعم والتي تصور رحلة محمدك ..






والصورة السابق التي وضعها لك تعود ايضا لعام 1425 وتصور نداء صلعمك لرحلة النبؤه !

فلا تقلي شيعي من بهائي من سني من بطيخي !!

كل هؤلاء مسلمين سواء كان سني او شيعي او عفريت ازرق .. مسلم شئت ام ابيت او نطحت راسك بالحيط .. !!!!!

واخوتك المحمدين المسلمين من الروافض الشيعة ايضا يضعون صوراً لمحمد ولعلي بن ابي طالب وللحسين .. هل تقدر ان تثبت لنا ان الشيعه ليسوا بمسلمين لاصفعك صفعة من علمائك تقفل فمك للابد !















*



> وعجبي لك كيف تتخذ كلام رئيس جامعة الأزهر حجة !!! نحن يا عبد الله لا نعبُد الرجال بل نعبد رب الرجال باتباع سيد الرجال ..


*
هذا هو حال المحمدي الصلعمي حينما نصفعه بالادله يصبح بتنكر لمشايخة واولى الامر منهم .. !

كلام رئيس جامعه الازهر يمشي على راسك وعلى راس كل محمدي يا تابع ابن امنة ولست انت الذي تضع راسك براس رئيس جامعه الازهر فاهم يا عامي يا جاهل !

واذا لم يعجبك كلام رئيس جامعة الازهر فاهذب واجلس مكانة او اذهب وصلح له اخطاءه ..!!

*


----------



## الحوت (19 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> * الخروج الأصحاح 20 العدد 4 لا تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالا مَنْحُوتا وَلا صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الارْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الارْضِ. *
> 
> اللاويين الأصحاح 26 العدد 1 «*لا تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ اوْثَانا وَلا تُقِيمُوا لَكُمْ تِمْثَالا مَنْحُوتا اوْ نَصَبا وَلا تَجْعَلُوا فِي ارْضِكُمْ حَجَرا مُصَّوَرا لِتَسْجُدُوا لَهُ. لانِّي انَا الرَّبُّ الَهُكُمْ. *
> 
> ...



*الله منع التماثيل التى يتم صنعها بغرض عبادتها يا جاهل بالكتاب المقدس .

وها هو  الله نفسه يامر موسى بصناعة كروبين رغم أنها تماثيل :

و تصنع كروبين من ذهب صنعة خراطة , تصنعهما على طرفي الغطاء (الخروج 25 : 18)

فالكروبين لم تكن للعبادة لكن الله منع التماثيل التى تستخدم فى العبادة .

الله منع الشعب اليهودى من صنع الصور و التماثيل كاجراء وقائى لشعب عاش طويلا بين أصنام و معبدوات المصريين موضحا أن السبب فى المنع هو أمكانية عبادتها لها فيما
... لا تسجد لهن و لا تعبدهن ...

لكن المنع لم يكن لصناعة التماثيل منعا مطلقا والكروبين التي امر الرب بصناعتهم عبارة عن تماثلين على شكل ملاكين يوضعان فوق تابوت العهد .

فهمت يا جاهل بالكتاب المقدس والا لسه !*



> - بما أنك تقول أن الصور تستعمل كوسيلة إضاح ، فهل يعني هذا أن كلام الله عندكم عاجز عن تبليغ رسالة الله ، لها لا بد من الإستعان بالصور ؟؟



*يبقى كمان ربك عاجز عن تبيلغ رسالتة لان الصور والتماثيل موجودة في الاسلام ايضا وامر بك بصناعتها ..

هل تقدر ان تفتح فمك وتقول ان التماثيل كانت محرمة عند انبياء الاسلام !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zezza (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بصوا يا شباب من الاخر كدة الصور جزء مهم جدا فى الكنائس 
 وفى كنيستنا و بحسب الطقس الارذوذكسى للصور قدسية خاصة   _ و لكنها باطبع ليست للعبادة فالعبادة لله وحده _     ولكن تكتسب الصورة _ الايقونة اهمية خاصة نتيجة هذه الاسباب الاتية  ..............................................................................................................................................................
  ( مقارنة لاهمية الصور فى العهد القديم و الجديد )   لنيافة الانبا روفائيل
إن إكرام الأيقونات فى كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية يستند إلى أهم عقيدة نؤمن بها ، ولها أثر مباشر فى قضية خلاصنا ، وهى عقيدة تجسد الله وحضوره الحقيقى بيننا ؟ فعندما نكرم الأيقونات فإننا نعلم إيماننا بحقيقة تجسد وتأنس ربنا يسوع المسيح

ففى العهد القديم تعامل الله على الناس بواسطة أفعال إلهية وعن طريق أفواه الأنبياء أما فى العهد الجديد فقد تجسد كلمة الله "وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده" (يو 14:1) ، 

"الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة . كلمنا فى هذه الأيام الأخيرة فى ابنه .. الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمته قدرته" (عب 1:1-3) أى أن الآب نفسه ظهر للبشر بشخص الابن "أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفنى يا فيلبس ؟! الذى رأنى فقد رأى الآب" (يو 9:14) أى أننا نستطيع أن نرى الله فى شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ، وهذا ما نتميز به عن الوضع فى العهد القديم لأن المسيح هو "صورة الله غير المنظور (كو 15:1) ، لذلك أمكننا أن نرسم أيقونة للمسيح "الذى هو صورة الله" (2كو 4:4) كفلاحة منظورة لحضور الله غير المنظور وتأكيد لهاذا الحضور الإلهى وتنبيه للذهن إلى أصل الصورة أى المسيح نفسه . فنحن لا نخلط بين الصورة والأصل ولا نعبد الخشب والألوان والأوراق التى تكون الصورة بل نعبد الله الحى وحده ونكرم أيقونته . 



2- عهد الناموس والأيقونات

لقد منع شعب العهد القديم من صنع الأصنام والصور وعبادتها : "لا تصنع لك تمثالاً منحوتاً ولا صورة مما فى السماء من فوق وما فى الأرض من تحت وما فى الماء من تحت الأرض . لا تسجد لهن ولا تعبدهم" (خر 20: 4،5) فكيف نفس هذا الأمر؟ 

إن المعنى الحقيقى لهذه الوصية واضح فيما قبله من آيات : "أنا الرب إلهك الذى أخرجك من ارض مصر من بيت العبودية . لا يكن آلهة أخرى أمامى" (خر 20: 2،3) فالغرض من الوصية ألا ينقاد الشعب إلى عبادة غريبة عن الله ، خاصة وأنهم كانوا قد خرجوا للتؤمن أرض مصر التى تلوثت بعبادات وثنية عديدة وآلهة كثيرة وكانوا - وقتئذ وحتى مجئ المسيح - محاطيه بأمم كثيرة تعبد آلهة عديدة مصورة فى تماثيل وأحجار وألواح ... لذلك كان يؤكد الله عليهم دائماً آلا يختلطوا بالأمم وألا يتنجسوا بعباداتهم الرديئة "أنا الأول وأنا الآخر ولا إله غيرى" (اش 6:44) ومع ذلك فقد سقط الشعب الإسرائيلى مراراً عديدة فى العصيان وعبادة الأوثان لذلك كان من المنطقى أن يشدد الله عليهم آلا يلتفتوا إلى النحوتات ومصنوعات الأيادى والصور وأن يعبدوا فقط الله غير المنظور . 



ومع وجود هذا المنع القاطع إلا أن الله قد أوص شعبه فى العهد القديم أن يصنع بعض الأدوات المادية التى تساعد فى العبادة وأن تنال هذه الأدوات كرامة وتقديساً يليق بالله الحاضر فيها والمعلن عنه بواسطتها مثل : 

1- لوحى العهد : "ثم قال الرب لموسى أنحت لك الوصية من حجر مثل الأولين . فأكتب أنا على اللوحين الكلمات ..." (خر 1:34) ولا شك أن هذين الوصية قد نالا كرامة ومجداً واحتراماً من بنى إسرائيل ولم يكن أحد يجرؤ أن يلمسها أو حتى أن ينظر إليهما إذ قد حفظا فى التابوت الذى لا يلمسه أحد به يحمله اللاوليون بطقس خاص دون أن يلمسوه ومع كل هذا التوتير الزائد للالواح لم يكن يعتبر هذا انحراف أو عيادة ألواح

2- محتويات خيمة الاجتماع : وقد شرح الرب لموسى أدق تفاصيل صناعة التابوت والمائدة والمذبح مرحضة النحاس والمسكن وكل هذه كانت تعامل بوقار وهيبة ولا يقترب إليها إلا اللايون باستعدادات خاصة وبطرق خاصة حتى أنه عندما "مد عزة يده إلى تابوت الله وأمكن لأن الثيرات انشمصت ، محمى غضب الرب على عزة وضربه الله هناك لأجل غفلة فما ، هناك لدى تابوت الله" (2صم 6: 6،7) 

3- تماثيل أخرى : فقد أوصى الله بعمل تمثالين من الذهب للكاروبيم "وتصنع كروبين من ذهب . صنعة خراطة تصنعهما على طرفى الغطاء . فاصنع كروبا واحداً على الطرق من هنا . وكروبا آخر على الطرق من هناك . من الغطاء تصنعون الكروبين على طرفين . ويكون الكروبان باسطين أجنحتهما إلى فوق مظللين بأجنحتها على الغطاء ووجهاهما كل واحد إلى الآخر . نحو الغطاء يكون وجهاً الكروبين" (خر 25: 18-20) وهذا الكاروبان اسماها معلمنا بولس " كاروبا المجد" (عب 5:9)



4- فى هيكل سليمان : "وعمل فى لامحراب كروبين من خشب الزيتون على الواحد عشر أذرع ... وشكل واحد الكروبين ... وغشى الكروبين بذهب . وجميع حيطان البيت فى مستديرها رسمها نقشاً بنقر كروبيم ونخيل وبراعم زهور من داخل ومن خارج ... ورسم عليها نقش كروبيم ونخيل وبراعم زهور ... وبنى الدار الداخلية ثلاثة صفوف منحوته وصفاً من جوائز الأرز" (1مل 6: 23-36) وأشكال أخرى كثيرة عملها الملك سليمان نعمل تماثيل لأثنى عشر ثوراً يحملون حوضاً كبيراً للمياه له شفة منقوشة بمنظر قثاء مستديراً صغير والشفة نفسها كمثل شفى كأس بزهر سوسن (راجع 1مل 7: 23-26) ، ومناظر أسود وثيران وقلائد زهور وأكاليل أعمده مزينة برمانات ... الخ راجع 1مل 7: 29-50)) 



كل هذا يدلنا على أن الله عندما أوصى بعدم عمل صور وتماثيل لم يخطر استعمال أدوات للعبادة ولكنه منعاً قاطع عبادة الأوثان وتألين المادة  3-

عهد النعمة والأيقونات 


لقد تغير الوضع بسبب التجسد  



1- التجسد قدس المادة وأعاد إليها بهاءها الأول وإمكانية اتحاد الله بالإنسان وتجليه فى المادة 



صار الله حاضراً فينا ورأيناه وتلامسنا معه فلم يعد قريباً لذهن الإنسان أن يتخيل الله فى شكل وثن كما حدث قديماً بسبب احتجاب الله وانحجاب موفته 2


ترقت البشرية وصار الله يعاملها كالبنين الناضجين "سمعتم أن قيل للقدماء .. أما أنا فأقول لكم ..." فلم تعد هناك رعبة انحراف العبادة إلى الأوثان 3-


4-الله بتجسده قد جدد طبيعتنا الساقطة الفاسدة وجعلنا مشابهة صورته "لأن الذين سبق نعرفهم سبق نعينهم ليكونوا مشبها ينه صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكراً بين إخوة كثيرين" (رو 29:8) ، "الذى سينير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده" (فى 21:3) ، لذلك صار فى إمكاننا أن نعاين الصورة الأصلية للإنسان التى قصدها الله فى أدم ... نراها فى أولئك الذين جددهم المسيح بتجسده وحفظوا بطهارتهم نقاوة الصورة فلبسوا "صورة السماوى" (1كو 49:15) ، "ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما فى مرأة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح" (2كو 18:3) .



فالأيقونة الكنسية لا ترسم شخصياً عادياً (كالفوتوغرافى) ولكنها ترسم "الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله فى البر وقداسة الحق" (أف 24:4) .  

4- ماذا يحدث فى طقس تدشين الأيقونات ؟ 



1- التدشين هو التكريس أى التقديس والتخصيص لله ... فتصير الأيقونة بعد تدشينها أداة مقدسة لإعلان حضور الله بفعل الروح القدس ؛ لذلك وجب تكريمها والتبخير أمامها وتقبيلها بكل وقار . 



2- يقوم بطقس التدشين الأب الأسقف وليس غيره ... والأصل فى ذلك أن كل أعمال الكهنوت كالمعمودية والأفخارستيا وسيامات الكهنوت والشمامسة والتدشين والزواج وغيره كان يقوم بها الأب الأسقف ويعاونه فى ذلك الأباء الكهنة ... وعندما اتسعت المسيحية وكثر المؤمنون وظهرت الحاجة ملحة إلى ممارسات كهنوتيه فى كل مكان وفى أطراف الإيبارشيات ، سمح للكاهن بأن يمارس الممارسات المتكررة كالمعمودية والافخارستيا والزواج ومسحة المرضى وغيره ... أما الطقوس التى قد تمارس مرة واحدة فى العمر وفى مناسبات نادرة مثل تدشين الكنائس والمعموديات والأيقونات وإدارة المذبح فطلب من اختصاص الأسقف بالإضافة إلى سيامات الكهنوت والشمامسة ... 



3- فى الصلاة التى يصليها الأب الأسقف لتدشين الأيقونة يذكر الأساس الكتابى واللاهوتى لعمل الأيقونات :



أ- الأساس الكتابى : "أيها السيد الرب الله ضابط الكل أبا ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى من قبل عبده موسى أعطانا الناموس منذ البدء أن يضع فى قبة الشهادة (خيمة الاجتماع) نماذج للشاروبيم (تماثيل) هؤلاء الذين يغطون بأجنحتهم على المذبح . وأعطيت كلمة لسليمان من جهة البيت الذى بناه لك فى أورشليم" وهنا فى ايجاز تذكر الكنيسة مرجعها الكتابى فى عمل الأيقونة .. وكأنها ترفع أذهان المؤمنين وأن يرجعوا فى الكتاب كل الزينة والنقوش والصور والمثالات التى صنعها كل من موسى وسليمان عند بناء بيت الله سواء أيام أن كان خيمة أو عندما بنى كحجارة ... 



ب- الأساس اللاهوتى : "وظهرت لاصفيائك الرسل بتجسد ابنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ليبنوا لك كنائس وأديرة على اسم قديسيك وشهدائك" وهنا تبرز الكنيسة إن الأساس الخريستولوجى الذى تبنى عليه الكنائس وما فيها هو ظهور الابن الوحيد وتجسده كما سبق أن شرحنا فى هذا المقال . 



ج- عمل الروح القدس : "من أجل هذا نسأل ونطلب منك يا محب البشر أرسل روحك القدوس على هذه الصور التى للقديسين أو (للشهداء) (الفلانيين)" إننا نؤمن إيماناً قاطعاً أن الروح القدس يحل على الأيقونات بالصلاة وبالدهن بالميرون فيقدسها ويؤهلنا للكرامة والتوقير الذين تستحقها فيرشم الأسقف الأيقونات بالميرون وينفخ فيها نفخة الروح القدس قائلاً : "فليكونوا ميناء خلاص . ميناء ثبات .. لكى من يتقدم إليهم بأمانة (بإيمان صادق) ينال نعمة من الله بواسطتهم لمغفرة الخطايا" . 



إنه تعبير رائع تطلقة الكنيسة على الأيقونة إنها ميناء خلاص وميناء ثبات لكل نفس متعبة فى بحر العالم المتلاطمة الذى يزعج سلامنا وأمننا ويهددنا بالفرق فى الخطية والمشاكل والهموم الدينونة .. فتلجأ النفس إلى أيقونات القديسين لدى فيهم إشعاعات النور الإلهى .. وترى فيها إلهام النصرة والطهارة فتتشجع النفس وترتقى إلى السماويات ماسكة برجاء المجد ... ناظرة إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكملة الرب يسوع ... 



د- خاتمة الصلاة : "لأنه مبارك ومملوء مجداً اسم القدوس أيها الأب والابن والروح القدس الأن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور أمين" حقاً القديسون يمجدونك يارب وبمجد ملكك ينطقون .. ووجودهم بيننا فى الكنيسة هو برهان مجد الله "فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكى يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات" (مت 16:5) . 



لذلك تعتبر الكنيسة أن تدشين الأيقونة هو مباركة وتمجيد لاسم الله القدوس ... إذ عندما يلتفت المؤمنون إلى كرامة القديسين ومجدهم ترتفع أنظارهم إلى السماء ليمجدوا اسم الله ويباركوه . لك المجد فى جميع القديسين الله .  

معلش الموضوع طويل شوية بس انا قولت اجيب من الاخر
صلوا لاجل ضعفى


----------



## الحوت (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*التماثيل الصور ليست للعبادة كما اثبت سابقا من الكتاب المقدس ..
فالله حرم الصور والتماثيل التي تستخدم للعباده .

الصور موجودة في كل ديانات العالم وفي الاسلام ايضا ولا تزال مستخدمة عند الشيعه الروافض المسلمين حتى اليوم !

وقصر سليمان النبي الاسلامي كان يعج بالتماثيل والصور ..التي تصنعها الشياطين والعفاريت !!

وهي ليست هي مجرد حكم او طقوس .. انما تدخل في صلب العقيدة وتؤثر عليها , فكيف سمح بها ربهم في زمن سليمان المسلم ..!!*


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الصور تمجيدا منا للقديسين وحب لهم  ولكن ليس للعبادة


----------



## brahim-ess (20 سبتمبر 2008)

كلامكم والله لا يستحق الرد عليه .. مجرد اكاذيب وافتراءات وقول الزور وسب وشتم ... إلخ



> فاهم يا عامي يا جاهل !



عزيزي الحوت قبل أن أغادر أود أن أبشرك بجهنم والظلمة الخارجية حسب كتابك المقدس .. اسمع ماذا قال فيه :

22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ *وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. *



*ونترك القارئ الحبيب اللبيب يحكم بيننا في هذا الشريط والله يحكم بيننا يوم القيامة وهو خير الحاكمين ..​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل براهيم
+++ سيادتك تقول : ( جميل فهذا إعتراف صريح لا تشوبه الشوائب يدل على أنكم فعلا تستخدمون الصور لإضاح معتقدكم أي أنه بال الصور يصبح من الصعب العسير إيصال فكركم إلى عقول الناس حتى يلقى القبول ..)
+++++++ ولو تركز سيادتك فيما كتبته أنت بيدك ، ستكتشف شيئاً خطيراً ، فسيادتك بنيت على الجزئية الأولى ، إستنتاجاً مختلفا تماماً .
+++ ففعلاً نحن نستخدم الصور --- وكل ما يمكننا إستخدامه ، بكل حرية --- لتوضيح الفكرة ، هذا صحيح .
+++ ولكن ، من قال أننا بدون الصور سنصبح عاجزين عن توصيل الفكرة !!!!!!!! إنها -- بالنسبة لنا -- أداة ، وعندنا الكثير من الأدوات ، نستخدمها بدون تعقيد ، فنستخدم الصورة كما نستخدم الصوت ، ونستخدم الأجهزة الحديثة ، كما كنا نستخدم الوسائل القديمة ، بكل حرية ، وبلا خوف ولا فزع ، فإن الدين ليس من زجاج قابل للكشر هكذا .
+++ إذن ، فهذا الإنتقال من : "بما أن" ، إلى :" إذن " ، كان إنتقالاً غير منطقى .
+++ فرجاء أن تفحص أفكارك قبل طرحها ، فإنك هنا وسط عقول حرة ، لم تعتاد على أن تُخدَع ، ولم تعتاد على أن تبلع الخداع . 
+++ وعندما أقول ذلك ، فإننى لا أتهم سيادتك بسوء النية ، ما عازلله ، بل أقصد أن تراجع ما تقوله أولاً ، لأن الغلطات الغير مقصودة ، سيتم إستهجانها ، فلمنع ذلك ، ألفت نظر سيادتك مسبقاً ، فالوقاية خير من العلاج .


----------



## الحوت (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> كلامكم والله لا يستحق الرد عليه .. مجرد اكاذيب وافتراءات وقول الزور وسب وشتم ... إلخ


*
بدأ الهروب الاسلامي حينما صفعناه بالادله واقفلنا فمه !!!*



> عزيزي الحوت قبل أن أغادر أود أن أبشرك بجهنم والظلمة الخارجية حسب كتابك المقدس .. اسمع ماذا قال فيه :
> 
> 22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ *وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ. *


*
يبقى رسولك من اهل النار لانه كان واحد سباب وشتام ولعان ويامر بمقابلة الشتمية بشتمية .*


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2008)

رجاءاً اتركونامن الاسلاميات
الصور لا دور لها في معتقدنا, سواء كانت ام لم تكن فهي لا تؤثر على العقيدة

خلاص انتهى الموضوع!


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح اخي ابراهيم​ 
لم اقرأ كل الردود على الموضوع لأنه واضح انها الموضوع بدأ يتشعب و يأخذ مناحي اخرى​ 
ساجيب باختصار و اتمنى ان يكون هدفك المعرفة و ليس التهجم اخي الحبيب​ 
نحن لا نستخدم الصور في التبشير كوسيلة للتأثير على عقول الناس​ 
الكلمة الهنا تجسد و صار انساناً يُرى و امنا مريم هي بشر و عاشت على الارض سنيناً .. و من الجميل رسمهم لتذكرهم​ 
فكما تحتفظ حضرتك بصورة صديقك لأنك تحبه او ممكن ان ترسم له صورة تكون مختلفة عن شكله الحقيقي لكنها مطابقة تماماً لإنطباعك عنه و مطابقة لشخصيته .. تعمل هذا لأنك تحبه و ليس هنالك اي ضير فيما تعمله​ 
يسوع وهو الاله لن ينزعج ان رسمنا له صورة غير شكله الحقيقي .. فالهدف من الصورة هو محبتنا له و رغبتنا في تذكره .. و الاهم اننا عبرنا في الصورة عن ان هذا المرسوم هو الله او الحنين او مهما كان تعبيرنا​ 
المسيحية تعتمد على المحبة في اساس تكوينها و المحبة لا تعتمد على قوانين محددة صارمة .. فالمحبة هي حرية و هي مرنة و تسمح بكل شيء مادام لم يخرج عن اطار المحبة ​ 
الرب ينظر لرغبة قلبنا الصادقة و لا ينظر لجهلنا و قلة معرفتنا​ 
ثم .. الصور على المذبح و في الكنيسة و في البيت تذكرنا بالله ربنا .. تذكرنا انه صلب من اجلنا .. تذكرنا انه يرعانا ( حسب الصورة ) مما يغرس في نفوسنا الضعيفة اعماله الالهية العجيبة الحنونة اكثر​ 
فهذا ليست باسلوب للتأثير على عقول الناس بس لدخول الله اكثر لعقول و قلوب الناس التي ترغب ان تحب الله و تعيش كما وصاياه​ 
فلا تأثير للصور و الايقونات و الترانيم و كل شيء على عقول و قلوب الناس التي لا تحب الله ولا ترغب في الاقتراب منه مهما كانت مؤثرة​ 
اكيد لا شيء سينهار و لا شيء سيتغير ان لم يكن هناك ايقونات و صور​ 
لكن الذي سيحصل هو عدم تصور و عدم تخيل الهنا الحبيب الذي سيجعل من صورته في عقولنا شيئاً مخيف نخاف ان نقترب من تخيله​ 
يعني سيكون الوضع غريب .. غير مريح .. و هذا عكس محبة الله الكاملة لأنه يريدنا ان نكون على طبيعتنا و حريتنا عندما نعبده و نصلي له ​ 
اخي ركز على هدف سؤالك الاولي و لا تلتهي بالحزازيات و المناقشات و لا تجعل هدفك يتحول الى شجارات و مناقشات حادة ​ 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## الحوت (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*المشكلة مش في الاسلاميات المشكلة ان المسلم يكيل بمكيالين ..
الصور موجودة عند المسلم كما هي موجودة عند المسيحي .*


----------



## brahim-ess (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الإهتمام ومحاولة حل هذه الإشكالية المعقدة ..

شكرا شنودة / شكرا عاشقة ..

========

واسمحوا لي أن أعيد هذه الأسئلة التي تجاهلتموها ..

أن الكون منذ أن خلق لابد أن الدين الذي إرتضاه الله لعباده سيكون موجودا دائما ،، وبما أن الإنسان لما هبط من الجنة لا يعرف الرسم ولا إستعمال الصباغة باحتراف كما تفعلون اليوم فإذا لا وجود يومها لما يسمى اللاهوت والناسوت والإتحاد الغريب دون اختلاط وكلام ده ؟؟

- بما أنك تقول أن الصور تستعمل كوسيلة إضاح ، *فهل يعني هذا أن كلام الله عندكم عاجز عن تبليغ رسالة الله ، لها لا بد من الإستعان بالصور ؟؟*


- *أين أمركم الرب إلهكم في الكتاب المقدس باستعمال الصور للدعوة والإضاح ؟؟*

-* هل كان المسيح أومن بعده من الصالحين يستعملون الصور للإضاح ؟؟*


هي ثلاث أسئلة أتمنى الإجابة عنها بوضوح ودون تعقيد فنحن المسلمون لم تألف اللامعقولات في ديننا 


هذه تحياااتي


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*هذه  الاسئلة تم الرد عليها وانت هربت ووليت الدبر كرسولك الذي كان يولي الدبر مثل الجبان في الحروب !!

الافضل لك ان تعود وترد على ما هربت ووليت الدبر عنه كرسولك الجبان اليس كذلك ؟!

ولكن للاسف ما دام رسولك جبان فانت لن تكون اشجع منه في مواجهتنا ومواجهة ردودنا التي صفعناك فيها صفع .*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> *فهل يعني هذا أن كلام الله عندكم عاجز عن تبليغ رسالة الله ، لها لا بد من الإستعان بالصور ؟؟*




[Q-BIBLE]2Ti 2:9 الذي فيه أحتمل المشقات حتى القيود كمذنب. لكن كلمة الله لا تقيد.[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]Heb 4:12 لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته.[/Q-BIBLE]




> - *أين أمركم الرب إلهكم في الكتاب المقدس باستعمال الصور للدعوة والإضاح ؟؟*


 
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 13:34​ هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم[/Q-BIBLE]




> -* هل كان المسيح أومن بعده من الصالحين يستعملون الصور للإضاح ؟؟*


 
نستخدمها الي اليوم ...

اذكرك بقول الزعيم



> الصور لا دور لها في معتقدنا, سواء كانت ام لم تكن فهي لا تؤثر على العقيدة


 
​


----------



## brahim-ess (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ولا جواب يقتنع به العاقل ..

سؤال : فهل يعني هذا أن كلام الله عندكم عاجز عن تبليغ رسالة الله ، لها لا بد من الإستعان بالصور ؟؟ 

جواب : الذي فيه أحتمل المشقات حتى القيود كمذنب. لكن كلمة الله لا تقيد

تعليق : أنا سألت عن سبب مساعدة كلام الله عندكم بالصورة ، هل هو فقير إليها ،، فأجابني الزميل بنقله موضع ذكر فيه أن كلمة الله لا تقيد ولم يوضح الداعي إذن لاستعمال الصور ؟؟ وهو بيت القصيد ..


سؤال : - أين أمركم الرب إلهكم في الكتاب المقدس باستعمال الصور للدعوة والإضاح ؟؟ 

جواب :هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم

تعلييق : سألت موضع في الكتاب المقدس يدعو فيه المسيح إلى إستعمال الصور فأتاني الزميل بموضع فيه أنه يستعمل الأمثال ،، في محاولة للخلط بين الصورة والمثل ، سأضرب مثلا فاستمعوا له إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله لن يخلقو ذبابة ولو إجتمعوا له ،

سؤال : هل كان المسيح أومن بعده من الصالحين يستعملون الصور للإضاح ؟؟ 

جواب :نستخدمها الي اليوم ...

التعليق : بدون !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## صوت الرب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> سؤال : فهل يعني هذا أن كلام الله عندكم عاجز عن تبليغ رسالة الله ، لها لا بد من الإستعان بالصور ؟؟


و أين قال ألله لنا ... 
يجب أن تستعينوا بالصور عندما تقومون بإبلاغ رسالتي ؟!!!!
غريب أمرك فعلا ...


> أين أمركم الرب إلهكم في الكتاب المقدس باستعمال الصور للدعوة والإضاح ؟؟


لم يأمرنا الرب بذلك نهائيا ... و لكن لا يوجد ما يمنع من فعل هذا
مع أننا كما نقرأ في سفر أعمال الرسل
نجد أن الرسل نشروا الدعوة بالمعجزات و ليس بالصور !!!


> هل كان المسيح أومن بعده من الصالحين يستعملون الصور للإضاح ؟؟


مش فاهم ...


----------



## brahim-ess (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> و أين قال ألله لنا ...
> يجب أن تستعينوا بالصور عندما تقومون بإبلاغ رسالتي ؟!!!!



ولماذا تستعملونها ،، بل وجعلتموها من أساسيات الدعوة ،، فهاك كمثال هذا المنتدى يسمح لكم بوضع الصور ولا يسمح للمسلمين بوضع أية صورة ولو للطبيعة والسماء أو لكلمات القرآن ( لا حظ لم أقل للنبي ولا لأصحابه ولا لمريم العذراء ..)



> لم يأمرنا الرب بذلك نهائيا ... و لكن لا يوجد ما يمنع من فعل هذا



طيب هل يقدر أحدكم أن يبصق على صور من صوركم أو أن يرمي عليها القذورات سواء هي أو الثماثيل التي تملؤون بها كنائسكم ؟؟ لا طبع بالرغم أنها كما تقولون ليست بالضرورة صور حقيقية للرب ولمريم ، وإن شئت إقرأ ما كتبته أختك عاشقة في الأعلى .. إن لم يكن هذا هو التقديس والعبادة فلا أعلم غيره ..



> مع أننا كما نقرأ في سفر أعمال الرسل
> نجد أن الرسل نشروا الدعوة بالمعجزات و ليس بالصور !!!



أخوك أخرستوس في الأعلى أراد أن يخلط بين الصور والأمثلة ، وأنت تخلط هنا بين الصور والمعجزات !!!

غريب أمركم ...



> مش فاهم ...



باردو مش فاهم ؟؟!!!! الله المستعان ..



> هل كان المسيح أومن بعده من الصالحين يستعملون الصور للإضاح ؟؟



هل كان المسيح يستعين بصور الله وروح القدس وصور أمه مريم وغير ذلك مما تستعملونه ـ أيام كان على الأرض يدعوا الناس إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ؟؟؟

وهل لما رفع وترك أتباعه من الصالحين المستقيمين على ما أمر به كانو قد رسموا له صورا يعلقونها في معابدهم ويقدسونها كما تفعلون اليوم ؟؟

أظن هذا أوضح من الواضح ،،


----------



## صوت الرب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> ولماذا تستعملونها ،، بل وجعلتموها من أساسيات الدعوة ،، فهاك كمثال هذا المنتدى يسمح لكم بوضع الصور ولا يسمح للمسلمين بوضع أية صورة ولو للطبيعة والسماء أو لكلمات القرآن ( لا حظ لم أقل للنبي ولا لأصحابه ولا لمريم العذراء ..)


من أين جئت بهذا الكلام ... 
هل من أساسيات دعوتنا إستخدام الصور ...
ألم تشاهد مثلا قناة الحياة التي تقوم بعمل
تبشيري للمسيحية و لا نجدها تستخدم الصور إطلاقا
فكفاك إفتراءا ...
و مثلا إن كنت أنا أريد أن أدلك للمسيحية
فهل سأقوم بإستخدام الصور لذلك ؟ بالتأكيد لا و ألف لا


> هل كان المسيح يستعين بصور الله وروح القدس وصور أمه مريم وغير ذلك مما تستعملونه ـ أيام كان على الأرض يدعوا الناس إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ؟؟؟
> وهل لما رفع وترك أتباعه من الصالحين المستقيمين على ما أمر به كانو قد رسموا له صورا يعلقونها في معابدهم ويقدسونها كما تفعلون اليوم ؟؟


لا طبعا لا المسيح ولا التلاميذ و الرسل
و ذكرت لك مثالا أن الرسل كانوا بنشرون الدعوة
بالمعجزات و ليس بالصور !!!


----------



## brahim-ess (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> لا طبعا لا المسيح ولا التلاميذ و الرسل
> و ذكرت لك مثالا أن الرسل كانوا بنشرون الدعوة
> بالمعجزات و ليس بالصور !!!



*خلاصة الموضوع إذن بعد هذا الكلام هي : أن النصارى لا يقومون بالدعوة كما قام بها المسيح وتلامذته والرسل **لأنهم يستعينون بالصور في الدعوة* *وما إستعان بها المسيح ومن سبق ..*والدليل على الكلام ذا اللون الأحمر تجدوه في مشاركة شنودة أعلاه  

شكرا لكم على هذا التوضيح ...

*
إنتهى الموضوع*


----------



## zezza (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يا سبحان الله انا مش فاهمة ايه لزمته الرغى و الكلام الكتير ده 
انا قولت فى مشاركتى الى فبل كدة ان الصور او الايقونات دى ليها قدسية و اهمية و لكن لسي لدرجة العبادة فالعبادة لله وحده 
و لكن للصور اهمية و طقس كبير سواء كان فى العهد القديم او الجديد كما ذكرت سابقا
فللايقونة طقس صلوات معينة حتى تاخذ قدسيتها 
متهيالى يا اخ brahim_ess   انت ما قريتش مداخلاتى السابقة و لا مشاركات باقى الاعضاء 
لقراها بفهم و ارشاد ربنا و بلاش عناد


----------



## الحوت (23 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> *خلاصة الموضوع إذن بعد هذا الكلام هي : أن النصارى لا يقومون بالدعوة كما قام بها المسيح وتلامذته والرسل **لأنهم يستعينون بالصور في الدعوة* *وما إستعان بها المسيح ومن سبق ..*والدليل على الكلام ذا اللون الأحمر تجدوه في مشاركة شنودة أعلاه
> 
> شكرا لكم على هذا التوضيح ...
> 
> ...



*يا صلعمي كفاياك تاليف كلام من وحي خيالك وكفاياك هروب ولا تظن ان اساليب السيرك هذه تنفع هنا يا محمدي !

اليست هذه مداخلتك التي وضعتها يا صلعمي :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=922895&postcount=24

قد اجبنا عليها فلماذا لم تنبح بحرف واحد والا لانك اعجز وافلس من ان ترد :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=922914&postcount=26

وسبق واثبتنا ان الصور والتماثيل موجودة عندكم بالادله والبراهين فلم يكن منك سوى الهروب عاجزا مفلسا وراسك بالارض :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=923711&postcount=30

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=923977&postcount=32*
*
بتحب اذكرك ايضا بسليمان النبي المسلم الذي كان قصرة يعج بالصور والتماثيل التي كانت تصنعها له الجان والشياطين والا اخلى الطابق مستور واسكت احسن !

اه يا امة ضحت من عحزها وافلاسها الامم !

والله اتخن مسلم فيكم لا يحتمل مداخلة واحده فقط :heat:
*


----------



## صوت الرب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

brahim-ess قال:


> *خلاصة الموضوع إذن بعد هذا الكلام هي : أن النصارى لا يقومون بالدعوة كما قام بها المسيح وتلامذته والرسل **لأنهم يستعينون بالصور في الدعوة* *وما إستعان بها المسيح ومن سبق ..*والدليل على الكلام ذا اللون الأحمر تجدوه في مشاركة شنودة أعلاه
> 
> شكرا لكم على هذا التوضيح ...
> 
> ...


من أين جئت بهذا الكلام ... 
هل من أساسيات دعوتنا إستخدام الصور ...
ألم تشاهد مثلا قناة الحياة التي تقوم بعمل
تبشيري للمسيحية و لا نجدها تستخدم الصور إطلاقا
فكفاك إفتراءا ...
و حتى هذا المنتدى المسيحي التبشيري 
هل تجده يستخدم الصور للتبشير بالمسيحية ؟ بالتأكيد لا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*الأخ الفاضل / براهيم
+++ من ذا الذى يقوم بالتبشير بإستخدام الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *الأخ الفاضل / براهيم
> +++ من ذا الذى يقوم بالتبشير بإستخدام الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


أنا اموت و أعرف من يقوم بإستخدام الصور بالتبشير
و أنا أعطيته مثالين عزيزي مكرم :
1) قناة الحياة قناة مسيحية تبشيرية و لا نجدها تستخدم الصور نهائيا
2) هذا المنتدى تبشيري و لا نجده يستخدم الصور نهائيا ...


----------



## zezza (23 سبتمبر 2008)

رجاء محبة 
بلاش تردوا على الى اسمه brahim _ess
ده انسان غريب اوى انا حاسة انه احنا بنتكلم لاوندى معاه ايه معقولة ده كله و يكون مافهمش و لا هو عناد و  خلاص
ربنا ينوره طريقه و يرشده لطريق الخيرباسم المسيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل براهيم
+++ أؤيد ما قاله أخى الحبيب صوت الرب ، بأن تجعل كلامك محدداً ، بدلاً من إطلاق الإتهامات جزافاً بدون برهان ، فالقاعدة القانونية تقول : " البينة ، على المدعى " .
+++ كما أشاطر أختنا الحبيبة زيزا ، فى تعجبها من إنتقالكم من نقطة لأخرى ، بدون تسلسل منطقى .
+++ ولأن الموضوع لا يستحق كل هذا الإهتمام --- لأنه ليس من أصول العقيدة فى شيئ ، بل مجرد أداة لا أكثر --- لذلك فإننى أقترح عليك أن تطرح سؤالاً قيــِّماً جاداً ، ليتسنى لنا أن نخدمك كما ينبغى .


----------



## جورج مايكل (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الصور هى للتذكير 
عندما تضع صورة لأبيك المتوفى أو أمك المتوفيه  لماذا ؟
لتتذكرها ولا تنساها فالانسان بطبعه ينسى 
فالصور ومزيه ومعبره وليست كامله فهناك صور نصفيه وهناك صور للوجه فقط وهناك صور كامله تعبر عن حدث 
فالصور فى المسيحيه كما هى بدون المسيحيه 
وهى بعيده عن العبادة نهائيا 
فالصور فانيه ومتغيره ولكنها تذكرك بشئ معين 
توجه نظرك وفكرك ناحية شئ معين 
ناحية السيد المسيح فتتفكر به 
ناحية السيده العذراء فتتفكر فى سيرتها 
وبقية القديسين هكذا
وترى صورة الصليب فتتذكر كم تألم المسيح من أجل خطاياك على الصليب وترفض ان تفعل الخطيه التى سببت للمسيح هذا الصلب 
برؤيتك للصور المقدسه وتذكرك للاشياء الطاهره يتقدس فكرك ونظرك وبذلك تنال بركه


----------



## القران (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الحوت قال:


> *يا زميل brahim-ess لا توجد ديانة في العالم كله اي كانت تخلو من الصور المعبره حتى في الاسلام نفسه ..
> 
> فانتم نفسكم توجد لديكم صور مرسومة بايديكم ..
> 
> ...



السلام على اهل السلام
 اخى الحوت     من اين جئت بان الدين الاسلامى له صور معبره عنه ونحن لا نضع هذه الصور المزعومه فى منازلنا . لقد امنا بنبينا محمد دون ان نراه او نرى صور له مجرد وصف بسيط له فى امهات الكتب..


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

القران قال:


> السلام على اهل السلام
> اخى الحوت     من اين جئت بان الدين الاسلامى له صور معبره عنه ونحن لا نضع هذه الصور المزعومه فى منازلنا . لقد امنا بنبينا محمد دون ان نراه او نرى صور له مجرد وصف بسيط له فى امهات الكتب..



ودة يبقى ايمان تومن بواحد  متعرفش شكلة مجرد اسم بس


----------



## My Rock (3 أكتوبر 2008)

القسم هو للمسيحيات فقط
الرجاء عدم الخروج للاسلاميات فهناك قسم خاص لها
تم حذف المداخلات الاخيرة لخروجها عن الموضوع

تحذير: السؤال تمت الاجابة عليه, فيا حبذا لا نشتت الموضوع


----------



## brahim-ess (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ألا ترون يا معشر الزملاء أن نترك الآن القارئ يحكم بنفسه فالأمر واضح جدا والقضية بينة ..


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ brahim-ess
سؤالك و اجبنا عليه و لا داعي للتطاول و قلة الادب
نعم لنترك الموضوع للقار ليحكم و لا داعي لان تصفنا بالباطل فأنت ضيف و من واجبك ان تحترم المكان الذي انت به و الا فتفضل من غير مطرود فلا يشرفنا ان نحاور سبابين و شتامين..


----------

